# Logitech Mx 518 defekt /// Garantiefragen



## GlockRoXx (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Mx518.
Gelegentlich kommt es vor, dass ich beispielsweise beim Spielen Mausausfälle habe. In diesem Fall stecke ich die Maus an nen anderen USB Port und es läuft wieder! Das Board ist nicht an den Ausfällen schuld, es wurde schon ausgetauscht.

Die Maus wurde im August 06 in einem lokalen Pc Laden gekauft und laut Internet habe ich 3 Jahre beschränkte Logitech Garantie.

Wie sollte ich nun vorgehen? Wahrscheinlich hat das Mauskabel nen gelegentlichen Wackelkontakt...Sie wurde pfleglich behandelt und anscheinend zeigt sie Alterschwäche  
Soll ich zum Händler? Was wird mich erwarten? Was bekomme ich als Ersatzgerät? Wie lange dauert so ein Umtausch? Fällt diese vermutete altersschwäche des Kabels in die eingeschränkte Logitech Garantie?
Was bedeutet diese eingeschränkte Logitech Garantie?

Hoffe auf Antworten  Danke!


----------



## kelevra (12. Juli 2009)

Da diese Garantie vom Hersteller gegeben wird musst du dich auch an diesen wenden, sprich an Logitech. Am besten per Mail, evtl gibt es auch ne Telefonnummer, wo du dien Problem schildern kannst. Dann wird man dir sicherlich weiterhelfen können.

Hier: Link findest du Infos zur Garantie

Hier: Link findest du Infos zur Kontaktmöglichkeit


----------



## GlockRoXx (12. Juli 2009)

kelevra schrieb:


> Da diese Garantie vom Hersteller gegeben wird musst du dich auch an diesen wenden, sprich an Logitech. Am besten per Mail, evtl gibt es auch ne Telefonnummer, wo du dien Problem schildern kannst. Dann wird man dir sicherlich weiterhelfen können.
> 
> Hier: Link findest du Infos zur Garantie
> 
> Hier: Link findest du Infos zur Kontaktmöglichkeit



Danke dir  Ich werde morgen mal anrufen.


----------



## xR4Y (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe mit gebrochenen Kabeln die Erfahrung gemacht das die eher teuerern Marken die Garantie einlösen und "Billig" Marken vorgeben man hätte vorsichtiger damit umgehen müssen (Bei mir war die der Fall mit einem Sennheiser Headset welches mir repariert wurde aufgrund der Garantie, Saitek widerrum sagte mit das es meine eigene Schuld sei bei einem Joystick)

Würd mich freuen wenn du mal berichtest ich geb lieber ein paar euro mehr aus für Support wie der von Sennheiser


----------



## GlockRoXx (12. Juli 2009)

Ich werde berichten, was Logitech sagt und macht


----------



## GlockRoXx (13. Juli 2009)

So ich habe heute beim Logitech Support angerufen. 
Habe einem sehr netten Supporter erklärt, dass die Maus defekt ist und wahrscheinlich ein Kabelbruch vorliegt.

Daraufhin musste ich einige Daten zur Maus und meine Adresse nennen. Außerdem musste ich noch eine Rechnungskopie per Mail schicken. 
Mir wird eine NEUE Maus zugeschickt und sobald ich diese habe muss ich nur den USB Stecker der alten Maus an Logitech senden und der Fall ist erledigt! 
Das Briefporto von sage und schreibe 55 ganzen cent muss ich unverschämterweise selbst tragen ^^

Fazit: Bester Support, den ich je erlebt habe. Bekomme nach Defekt einer fast 3 Jahre alten Maus, eine komplett neue. Ich bin begeistert! Ich bekomme sie sogar zugeschickt, obwohl ich meine alte hier noch liegen hab und muss nur den USB Stecker zuschicken.

Also Leute, ich kanns bestätigen: Logitech Support ist nen Knaller! Da bekommt man wirklich gute Ware für nen angemessenen Preis und dazu noch super Support. Des Weiteren muss man keine teure Supporthotline anrufen, sondern man ruft auf nem normalen Festnetzanschluss in Frankfurt am Main an...Ich werde berichten sobald die neue Maus da ist, dann wisst ihr wie lange der Austausch gedauert hat.


----------



## kelevra (13. Juli 2009)

schön zu hören, dass es noch Firmen gibt, die sich ordentlich um Kundschaft kümmern und versprochene Garantieleistungen auch einhalten und sich nicht versuchen rauszureden.

Eines der wenigen guten Beispiele wie Support ablaufen sollte.


----------



## GlockRoXx (15. Juli 2009)

Joah die Maus ist heute angekommen...die ganze Sache hat also 48h gedauert...super schnell


----------

